# Ross County areas



## wizard_12

Trying to see if I have local people from Ross county on here. 
Trying to plan out my first trip to find some morels. I don't know if the temps have been quite warm enough yet. Have been getting the rain just need more heat I think.


----------



## horseback

We are getting rain now, but I've commented on how dry the ground is already.


----------



## wedebrook

Chillicothe here. I'll be out Saturday and Sunday looking around. I've seen reports of some small blacks in the area, so we're not far away.


----------



## wizard_12

I'm in Chillicothe too. 
I wanna go out soon but I feel it's just too early yet. But I'm impatient LoL


----------



## wedebrook

I'm of the belief that there's no such time as "too early," but there is definitely a "too late." I've already gone out once this week to check my normal spots. I wasn't expecting anything, it was mostly a recon mission. This weekend, however, I expect to at least find a few.


----------



## wizard_12

Yeah I plan on making a trip sometime towards end of the weekend / beginning of the week. I hope all this rain will benefit us.


----------



## shaune

I've went hunting for years and can't find a spot at all! Any tips? I'm desperate lol


----------



## londonderrian

im in londonderry, right outside of chillicothe.. any luck that way yet?? i found 9 total today, small though, biggest one was about 1 1/4".... didnt wanna nab them, but i knew if i didnt someone else would, its a heavy hunted area in due time.. one thing about it though, to taste these babies fresh out of the frying pan...whoa!, its been too long since last season...


----------



## wizard_12

I just posted on another topic page that you posted in londonderrian, lol. I myself and like a mile away from Londonderry. I haven't started looking just yet. I was letting all the rain get soaked up before looking. I think I may try a small quick look in a spot I have and see if anything is up and hopefully no one else has picked if there is any there in that area. May need another week or two and then I will hit it hard once there is like 2 weeks left in April. I've heard of local state parks that are claimed to be good so I'll try em all out and hope.


----------



## vcshrooms

Was out checking my spot here in VC clearing up some over grown briars on my paths getting ready to hunt some mushrooms found one that looks close like some morels but not quite. Not going to try and see if its good but hopefully the morels start coming up soon I am going nuts waiting for them.


----------



## londonderrian

i got word they was up in vinton county already, i went again today, and yet again, some nice ones this time, ill try to get photos uploaded soon, but its def time, but a lil rough to find these blacks, they are hiding under the leaves still... but def. acceptable size... im prolly coming over towards murphy-remy rd tomm to check... and yes wizard, they are great places, the great seal park is really good, i went there last year and found close to a pound in 30-45 minutes


----------



## vcshrooms

Hey londonderrian I actually live in the area your talking about I looked again in my patch today nothing yet again hopefully they are up tomorrow then I will be hunting hard in all the area I have to hunt around here.


----------



## londonderrian

hey VCshrooms.... good luck ur way....thunder and rain woke me up about 15 minutes ago, much needed.... i came to murphy-remy.... found 1, little one, so this rain is much needed, hopefully it isn't done though, it only rained about 10 minutes.... best of luck though when it comes to the next day or so, heck, id say they are in-taking the rain as we speak...id like to make it out that way again before long to see if we have better luck..


----------



## vcshrooms

I will let you know when they pop up this way I checked again today and nothing yet hopefully tomorrow will be good we did get a bunch of rain last night and this morning but ground in my patch didnt get much since its covered with leaves but grassy area is soaked so hopefully soon!!!


----------



## wizard_12

I'm getting very impatient. Lol. Getting rain here and there. Temps are trying to stay warmer. I hope it helps soon. I'd like to look tomorrow but I don't think they are ready. Don't wanna waste the gas and come up empty handed LoL.


----------



## vcshrooms

None here at my place in VC ground in woods is still too cold. I think vegetation is just starting to grow and last year when I had found them going good it was already started growing pretty good. Hopefully temps on Tuesday doesn't kill them off.


----------



## pshycedelicshroomer

Out in Vinton county Wilkesville area today...no shrooms. may apples barely coming up and hardly any green vegetation, couple weeks yet?


----------



## wizard_12

Tuesdays weather scares me. Def could hurt the shrooms. Something I do not like. I'd say things may be a week away at least. I was hoping the warmer weather of today would kick start stuff.


----------



## thunter

Im not to thrilled about the temps dipping into the mid 20's, but most everything is still under cover, so any damage should be minimal
Better now than in another week or so


----------



## londonderrian

whew, u guys are scarin me to death lol,.. ive been busy with a privacy fence the past few days, woke up this morning, its trying to rain. so if it comes together for a bit, im gonna go see wut i can come up with, if my forgetful self dont again let it slip my mind, ill take my camera with me and get some shots..


----------



## wizard_12

Woke up to a small snow storm LoL. Nothing I wanted to see that's for sure. I hope it doesn't hurt any of the shrooms. I wanna try to go out Thursday or Friday. And hopefully land a couple handfuls.


----------



## londonderrian

it was terrible to wake up this day..... HORRIBLE!! buuut, on the flip side, yesterday i went up. and my g/f found a black the size of a full grown yellow, and then i hit a nice hunny-hole before we came home, had enuff to feed 6 of us.... not saying i found a pound or anything, but id say close to a half pound.... and with the ramps we dug up....mmmmmmmmmmmm... well worth it all... hopefully very soon we can all talk about the pocket-fulls were carrying..


----------



## wizard_12

That's better than nothing. I'm gonna give it a go tomorrow morning and hope I find enough for lunch, haha. If not I may go crappie fish for a few.


----------



## vcshrooms

I was out today looking at my patch nothing yet but I found the may apples starting to sprout outta the ground about 2 inches so hopefully its just days away in my area for the morels. Ii still haven't found blacks ever in this area. Going to go to Jackson county tomorrow at a friends house and hunt there and see what i can find good luck to all!!!!


----------



## wedebrook

A buddy of mine picked up about 2 dozen blacks at his this morning in Ross County. Some of them were pretty good sized and looked very healthy, so it would appear that the cold weather the other night didn't have any negative effect on us in RC.


----------



## wizard_12

I went out in highland county a couple days ago to a spot that always produces. The may apples were starting to come up. Not a single mushroom yet. I was gonna give it at least a week before I went back out. So I may try again some where between Wednesday and Friday this coming week and hope for the best.


----------



## vcshrooms

Well I found some black ones today here in VC. Just nine of them though and several rather small but they looked to be drying out some so hopefully rain comes soon. I did however find these on top the hill not bottom area where I normally find the yellows. Hope those yellows start popping soon!!!


----------

